# [SOLVED] Help, ps3 overheating in 20 seconds



## Jecht67

Alright so for the last 2 weeks ive been unable to play my ps3 because it overheated within 5 mins, if that. None of the vents were blocked or anything, that wasn't the issue. Well anyway, i pulled it apart to clean it out and holy crap the dust was very very thick in there. The steel was rusted pretty bad too. 

Anyway after I put it back together again, it overheated within 20 seconds if that and shut down. The only thing i can think of is that the thermal paste broke from the cpu and gpu, but seriously? overheated in 20 seconds? i've known computers that can last half an hour before it overheated without any thermal paste. Is that normal? or is there something else wrong with it now?


----------



## hasseli

*Re: Help, ps3 overheating in 20 seconds*

Hey,

are you sure its overheat problem, not power supply problem? Does it feel "hot"? If it shuts down itself, it doesn't mean its overheating. I'm not sure, but I think its some kind of shutdown-system, because there is some problem and the system shuts itself, so more problems wouldn't happen.

If you could, you can replace the thermal paste?


----------



## Jecht67

*Re: Help, ps3 overheating in 20 seconds*

As soon as I turn it on, the fans go max speed strait away, about 18 seconds later, it makes 3 beeps and shows on screen that the system is getting very hot and that i should turn it off. 2 seconds after that, maybe 1 second, it shuts down.


----------



## hasseli

*Re: Help, ps3 overheating in 20 seconds*

Its still not overheating issue, its just the sensors which goes crazy. You should check every connection to motherboard. If they are all fine, its in the motherboard I guess. You can also replace your fans/maybe power supply.


----------



## Jecht67

*Re: Help, ps3 overheating in 20 seconds*

It's all sorted now, I used artic silver thermal paste and it is yet to overheat now, even after hours of gameplay, although the fans still run pretty loud.

oh yeah, i felt the heat sink 5 mins after turning it on and it feels HOT. Hot enough that it would probably melt plastic.


----------



## Elvenleader3

*Re: Help, ps3 overheating in 20 seconds*

If I'm not mistaken, I think that 35-40C is hot to the touch, so feeling it really shouldn't tell you that. But, the good part is that it is solved. :smile:


----------



## Redeye3323

*Re: Help, ps3 overheating in 20 seconds*

Glad to see you solved the problem 

Please can your mark the thread as "Solved" under the "Thread Tools" menu.

Thanks,
Redeye


----------

